# ADE - Adelaide Energy



## helpmeunderstand (18 June 2007)

Is any one going to jump on this one??? I'm waiting for 11:30 today as they start trading!!! 

I have read a bit about the company seams that there is some potential there!!


----------



## questionall_42 (18 June 2007)

As I'm sure our fearless leader Joe would say, if you start a thread on a stock, you should give some basic background and highlight the potential you see.


----------



## Trader Paul (6 July 2007)

Hi folks,

ADE ... another recent listing, that has not done much to date, 
but looking for a strong day on Friday 06072007, as a positive
cycle comes into play ... !~!

happy days

 paul

P.S. ..... GDN and GME may also be strong,
on the same day, as well ... !~!



=====


----------



## surfingman (27 August 2007)

Does anyone have stakes ADE?

Jacaranda Ridge #2 Otway Basin SA
100% owned block received flow rates of 250 barrels per 8 hours testing, also gas shows.

Will look into it further.


----------



## helpmeunderstand (28 August 2007)

It is getting very exciting with this new float, I had the feeling all along...hope it will continue that way!!


----------



## helpmeunderstand (6 September 2007)

They found oil and gas, they are negotiating product sales and the sp does not move...... what is going on?


----------



## helpmeunderstand (20 September 2007)

This new float keeps in doing OK.....

Adelaide Energy Limited ("ADE") is pleased to announce that it commenced the Extended Production Test
(“EPT”) on its Jacaranda Ridge #2 discovery well on Sunday 16 September 2007. After running a static
gradient pressure survey and placing pressure recorders in the well, production was commenced on Monday
morning 17th September 2007.
The following table summarises the data collected until last night (note that a heater is being employed
upstream of the choke to prevent possible icing):
Date Choke Size Flow Pressure Gas Flow Rate Condensate Flow Rate
(1/64”) (psig) (standard cubic feet per day) (barrels per day)
Mon 17 Sep 16 1560 3 350 000 135
Tues 18 Sep 20 1280 4 000 000 158
Wed 19 Sep 24 955 4 400 000 164
Negotiations are continuing with various parties for the sale of the condensate which is being separated from
the gas stream to tankage on location. The Company is expecting to net $A 65 – 70 per barrel for the liquid.
The company intends on completing the EPT next week and expects to have a reserve estimate for the market
soon after.

future is looking good no?


----------



## helpmeunderstand (6 October 2007)

surfingman said:


> Does anyone have stakes ADE?
> 
> Jacaranda Ridge #2 Otway Basin SA
> 100% owned block received flow rates of 250 barrels per 8 hours testing, also gas shows.
> ...




Yep I do... it seams that the company is doing well for themself hey???

Adelaide Energy Limited has been advised by the operator of the West Florence Project Area that following
successful swabbing operations at the West Florence-1 well, it now plans to place the well on production with
installation of a pump scheduled over the next few days.
Swabbing operations on the well recovered oil and water from four zones in the Upper Cretaceous section of
the well between 5400 ft and 5700 ft KB.


----------



## helpmeunderstand (23 October 2007)

ADE keeps on getting results...

"Adelaide Energy Limited has been advised by the operator Mountain Petroleum Corporation that the West
Florence-1 well (Adelaide Energy 15%) has commenced oil production at an initial average rate of 32 barrels of
oil per day and 101 barrels of water from the Codell Formation. An increased oil rate is anticipated as greater
water handling capacity is installed at the production facility."


----------



## Lance Uppercut (5 May 2010)

An opinions on the today's drill results? 

I bought in about 5 mins prior to today's trading halt. ADE are a big favourite of mine.


----------



## Lance Uppercut (1 March 2011)

Anyone else following Adelaide Energy still?

After a recent low patch the SP has really bounced back.


----------



## noirua (12 July 2011)

Lance Uppercut said:


> Anyone else following Adelaide Energy still?
> 
> After a recent low patch the SP has really bounced back.




If Holdfast-1 well comes off as well as some rumour, then ADE and its stock holders will be well rewarded. Monitor closely.


----------



## oldblue (12 July 2011)

Holdfast1 looking good so far!

http://asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110712/pdf/41zqj9728wwxfn.pdf


----------



## Bigukraine (12 August 2011)

Thought i would kick the can down the road..... BPT involved and in the news in wa speculation is rife with M&A re the Cooper basin and the shale plays... ADE have leverage to about 120,000 acres and are in pemits 218 & 855.....

IMO has a tinge of the ADI, EKA, AUT story about it.... happy to be on board and watch this one play out


----------



## Bigukraine (15 August 2011)

Trading halt this am re a pending alliance..... who could it be ??? will have to wait between now and wed.


----------

